# Migrate Series 1 recordings to later model?



## ese002 (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a Series 1 whose upgraded disk is dying. Replacing the disk and moving the existing recordings over is straight forward but newer, faster models are available on eBay for about the same money as a new disk. Is it possible to migrate the recordings to Series 2 or 3?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

If the Series 1 has a TurboNET card and it's hacked to allow telnet access you can use TyTool to extract the shows to MPEG files on your PC, then send them to your new model later with TiVo Desktop or pyTivo.

I don't know of any way to do it directly like hooking the drive up to a computer.


----------



## ese002 (Feb 26, 2009)

turboNet cards are expensive. Silly expensive for one-time use. So what is the issue with copying the files? Are they encrypted with a key tied to the specific hardware? Does copy from one Series 1 to another Series 1 not work either? (Not that I have any use for that facility)

If I understand the method you suggest, PPP over the serial port should work too with the caveat that it would be catastrophically slow.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

The files aren't encrypted on a Series 1, but the proprietary MFS filesystem is still mostly unknown. I don't know if PPP would work (even slowly) but someone else may jump in with that answer.

The other option is to keep the S1 connected to another input on your TV until you have watched everything on it.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

ese002 said:


> I have a Series 1 whose upgraded disk is dying. Replacing the disk and moving the existing recordings over is straight forward but newer, faster models are available on eBay for about the same money as a new disk. Is it possible to migrate the recordings to Series 2 or 3?


If the drive is dying Sod's Law says it will finish doing so long before you get the first show copied.

Better to make a bootable MFS Live v1.4 cd and use

dd_rescue

to "Xerox" the drive to another one as large or larger while it's still possible.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

unitron said:


> If the drive is dying Sod's Law says it will finish doing so long before you get the first show copied.


Had to look that one up to see if it was real. I thought you just meant that the drive would be six feet under the sod before he got it copied.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

lillevig said:


> Had to look that one up to see if it was real. I thought you just meant that the drive would be six feet under the sod before he got it copied.


It's sort of Murphy's Law with an extra helping of irony.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

ggieseke said:


> The files aren't encrypted on a Series 1, but the proprietary MFS filesystem is still mostly unknown. I don't know if PPP would work (even slowly) but someone else may jump in with that answer.
> 
> The other option is to keep the S1 connected to another input on your TV until you have watched everything on it.


Unless you hacked the kernel on your series 1, the shows are indeed encrypted.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

On a Standalone Series 1, they are not encrypted, but on a DirecTV Series 1, they are.

I would get another HDD and do a dd_rescue copy, then use the copy.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

classicsat said:


> On a Standalone Series 1, they are not encrypted, but on a DirecTV Series 1, they are.
> 
> I would get another HDD and do a dd_rescue copy, then use the copy.


I was referring to the DTV version. The video quality of the SA made it far less desireable to save programming.


----------

